# Calling all LGD owners



## Kira (Jan 6, 2014)

Did a search and did not see any threads for Livestock Guardian Dogs so I am starting this one. My wife and I own two Tornjaks and really enjoy them. Hoping others will post pics of their breeds.


*Zeus when he was a pup*


*Zeus as an Adult*




*Tigar*


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

If you do a search about chickens, I think there is a conversation about LGDs that comes up-- we are training our pup Oscar (born 5/28/13) so he is about 7 and a half months old... he weighed in at about 75 lbs a few weeks ago....

(great photos btw) here is todays photo of Oscar- he is 3/4 Great Pyrenees and 1/4 Anatolian shepherd or Akbash (all the dogs in his recent lineage are white).... he was born in a goat pasture to working parents.... 


(younger pics come up on the picture forum under his name, am in a bit of a rush)-- love your dogs though... and Mountaindogs is quite a resource, there are a few Pyr owners, someone I think has the Russian dog.... havent heard from him for some time he had just imported a bitch to go with his male pup last we heard...

We are working with Oscar during his adolescence as he tends to play to death our chickens (3) but good so far the past few weeks....


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Tornjaks! I'd like to have a LGD someday (when I have more space and time; I don't have the proper home for one now), and the Tornjak is on my list of breeds to research. There's not a lot about them online -- what are they like, compared to the other (more common) LGDs?


----------



## Kira (Jan 6, 2014)

Crantastic said:


> Tornjaks! I'd like to have a LGD someday (when I have more space and time; I don't have the proper home for one now), and the Tornjak is on my list of breeds to research. There's not a lot about them online -- what are they like, compared to the other (more common) LGDs?


Please contact me before you consider a Tornjak. They were only recently introduced to North America and they got off to a shaky start. There is some exceptional lineage and some with significant issues. I can direct you to lineages you will want to look at.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll remember that! I wouldn't be looking for one anytime soon, though. Just don't have the proper space for one right now.


----------



## MountainDogs (Sep 25, 2012)

They are both so gorgeous! Love seeing their pics!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice shots of your dogs! And the puppy pictures screams cuteness!

BernerMax--your dog is very cute too!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I have two LGDs 

Mowgli is a 1 1/2 year old Anatolian/Gr Pyr cross 










Apache is a 4 year old Anatolian 









my daughter's boyfriend came here one weekend and was impressed with the idea of a LGD. He has a farm and bought this guy. He is a Gr Pyr/ Anatolian cross


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Welcome and beautiful dogs... First time seeing the breed or knowing about them but they are the closest I have ever seen to what my grandparents dog Toby was like,, may not be possible he was a cool cool dog just the same


----------

